# Stomach vacuums



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

I've been doing stomach vacuums now for a while, doing about 12 of them, each holding for 1 minute, 3x a week. Is this enough? it says on bodybuilding.com to do 3 sets of them 3x a week, but how many reps per set?  not sure if I'm over-doing them, or not doing enough of them, can any one help me out?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 9, 2004)

_I never thought that there was a way to improve them. _


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ..stomach vacuums...not sure if I'm over-doing them, or not doing enough of them...


 Not doing enough of them? I do them everytime a good looking woman walks by! 



  .


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Not doing enough of them? I do them everytime a good looking woman walks by!
> 
> 
> 
> .


DITTO!!!


----------



## LAM (Nov 9, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> not sure if I'm over-doing them, or not doing enough of them, can any one help me out?



that depends on what exactly you expect to get out of them...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm sorry, what is a stomach vacuum?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

I think we all do them when were around people 

Well I guess I'm expecting to kinda slim down my stomach a little , espically my lower abs since I got some extra loose skin there, I know it won't completly solve that, but anythings better than nothing
currently I do them after doing my Pilates if that makes a difference at all.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, what is a stomach vacuum?


Here ya go 
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ms-fit5.htm


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

Is that a joke?  They blame distended stomachs on not doing stomach vacuums?


----------



## LAM (Nov 9, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I guess I'm expecting to kinda slim down my stomach a little , espically my lower abs since I got some extra loose skin there



stomach vacuums will not effect skin elasticity, especially when lose skin is the result from major weight loss...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

ya but just in general it'll slim down my stomach, not neccasirliy just my lower abs, although it would help, even just a little wouldn't it?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't understand why loading huge amounts of weight on your chest and doing situps while dieting appropriately would be less affective than isometrically holding your breath (maybe I just have a poor understanding of exactly what this does to remove 3 inches off of your waist....)


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Is that a joke? They blame distended stomachs on not doing stomach vacuums?


 I've never even heard of a "distended" stomach before this anyways..
I think there jsut saying people that do have distended stomachs have weak transverse (I think that's what there called, haven't read the article in a while :lol) admoinals and stomach vaccums will help strengthen them up.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

What does this have to do with magically removing 3-4 inches off of the waist?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 9, 2004)

I used to do vacuums and plan on doing them again....What they did for me is allow me to control may stomach better. After awhile of not doing much ab work the stomach relaxes and pop out....vacuums after awhile will make it so you don't have to suck it in when girls walk by....it just stays in without you having to do it.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

how many did you use to do Trojan? am I in the right range, or should I be doing more or less?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 9, 2004)

I used to do 10 reps of holding the vacuum for 30 seconds. I used to do this every morning right after getting out of bed. It really worked for me. I am going to start doing this again as well.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

every morning?  ok thanks , I'll start trying that out, the way I'm doing it I haven't really been seeing any results


----------



## Flex (Nov 9, 2004)

I've never actually practiced doing vacuums. But i actually have a great one when i do a front double bi's and esp. a lat spread.

The sole thing i attribute it too is db pullovers. i've been doing them for years now, with all due respect to the Arnold Ency. of BB. He states that scientists/Dr.'s have said after a certain age you can't expand your ribcage. Well, guess what, i got knews for you. By doing pullovers for so long, i not only have a good ribcage but a good vacuum.

Peace,
FLEX


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 9, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I don't understand why loading huge amounts of weight on your chest and doing situps while dieting appropriately would be less affective than isometrically holding your breath (maybe I just have a poor understanding of exactly what this does to remove 3 inches off of your waist....)



It works the inner unit directly, which is most responsible for stabilization of the core.  It is something you would do to prepare yourself for lifting and prevent injury.  It is a fairly low level exercise, although very difficult, and IMO is unecessary once you have built a strong core and good form as a result.

How it takes "3 inches" off your waist is by pulling your shit together and preventing it from spilling out, by shit I mean your innards.  3 inches is a very generous estimate and probably only holds for people who have absolutely no core stabilization strength.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It works the inner unit directly, which is most responsible for stabilization of the core.  It is something you would do to prepare yourself for lifting and prevent injury.  It is a fairly low level exercise, although very difficult, and IMO is unecessary once you have built a strong core and good form as a result.



Okay.  It would seem like anyone using heavy abdominal work would have as good of progress or better than sucking in your gut without any additional resistance.


----------



## mamck688 (Nov 15, 2004)

Doing situps or other crunching ab exercises builds the rectus abdominis, the sheet of muscle that is in front of your "innards". It is what comprises the "six-pack". If you do vacuums, it strengthens the transverse, the core stabilizer. In order to have a good thin waist with a six pack, you really need to do both.


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 16, 2004)

pullover + stomach vacuum = da shitz 
 one more thing in order for stomach vacuum to be effective you need to have a relatively low bf%.


----------



## SugarDaddy (Nov 16, 2004)

I do vacums all the time.  It isn't my ONLY ab workout.  Actually, I don't rely on the vacums to get muscle size or anything like that.  As stated, the vacums help you strenghten your core muscles.  No, you don't hold your breath while doing them.  Breaths get shorter, due to muscle positioning.  Just try and pull your abs towards your spine...and make sure you get the lower abs involved.  Many suck in, but only the upper part, and aren't affecting the muscle properly.  It has to be a complete hold, and involving the whole abdominal area.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't think they're so effective. they won't get rid of lose skin. situps...that's the way to go.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 16, 2004)

Jaim loose skin is something that can't be fixed with a sit-up or a vacuum. In serious cases you have to get surgery....some people can get away using creams for a period of time to help tighten up the skin. Tanning also helps with that....vacuums are great for keeping your belly from popping out on its own...it like trains your abs to hold your guts in.


----------

